

Gmail Add-On EmailOracle Tracks Email Opens/Gives Followup Reminders - bkrausz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/11/emailoracle/

======
zacharypinter
My first association when reading the title was (<http://oracle.com>). It's
probably a bit late now, but given all the bad publicity they might want to
distance themselves from Oracle Corp.

